# Questions for Jeff, Oana, Blue Angel and others



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You have amazing ability for drawing an absolutely photo quality picture. It is a great talent that I have never been able to achieve to the extent that you have. Now that my hands are not steady, I am even further away from your level. I am wondering if you can also draw without a photo or model. In other words from your imagination and memory. I am also curious how you would do drawing a reproduction of someone else's creation.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Ive done impromptu sketches without any reference over the years- mostly either characters or castles, architecture... And have done a few cartoon characters based upon someone elses idea back in the day.
I do need reference to do people on canvas though. 
\ heck I always thought the ones you did of the beatles were 'spot-on!' - still do.
you have a talent dleeg dont forget that- and even though the universe throws you huge challenges like this you should keep creating...


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Confession: when one of the Beatles' portraits have popped up on the front page, I kinda thought those _were_ Jeff's lol (well...Jeff did do a Lennon)


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you for including me in this conversation.

Yes, I can draw from my imagination. I do impromptu things on the Etch-A-Sketch. Like Jeff....mostly architecture, buildings, churches, outdoor scenes. I have not mastered portraits...

I have found that use of contrasts helps me the most. VERY dark against very light highlights. Try using softer pencils for shadows and backgrounds. 

You sir, are an inspiration to us all.....just keep doing what you are capable of.

Jim "Blue Angel"


----------

